# Tips on PMR for a Dog who is allergic to Poultry?



## danoodle (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there.. I have a pittie rescue with some crazy allergies to chicken, I have not tried other poultry because It takes him so long to recover from an allergic reaction. Because of this I am considering PMR for him but I'm reading a lot about chicken here. Any tips on doing this without chicken and chicken bones? He is 70 pounds.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Raw chicken and cooked chicken are completely different. Usually dogs who show allergy symptoms to chicken in kibble, won't when its in raw form. Raw chicken is really easy to digest, and is best for beginning a raw diet. Not only that, kibble has so many ingredients that are artificially added, it may not even be a protein allergy.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Chicken is usually the go to because it's easy to find and cheap. You could use bones from red meats like goat, sheep, venison ribs, some pork bones are ok, I guess it's hard to say it he would react to other poultry but if not there's always duck, turkey, pheasant, quail. You could add bone meal for calcium in a pinch too.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

hmm maybe fish as a start? and I am talking about the entire thing gutted, lots of bone in it but I am not sure if it would be to hard on the GI but if you can't use any poultry then it might be an option. as far as when you transition there are a lot of none poultry meats you can feed, rabbit, venison(when it is in season), pork, beef, fish. I don't feed much chicken and Turkey is hard to find out here (yea this time of year I can get it but since I have no room in my freezer I am not bothering lol) you an also order variety from online raw feed stores and if our lucky you can get into a co-op and get some good deals


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Tripe would probably also be an easy protein to start on, maybe with ground eggshells in lieu of bone? But, as Jenny said, raw and cooked are completely different, and there is a very good chance that your dog would be fine on raw chicken.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen with my own two eyes how different cooked chicken is compared to raw. My boy Logan is allergic to cooked chicken and turkey according to his allergy test, but he's been thriving on raw which uses chicken as a staple. I would say give it a try raw. If your dog is anything like mine, he'll thrive on raw.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

From what I've gathered, it's not even so much the chicken dogs are allergic to in kibble. It's usually the oil mixed with the chicken creating a huge imbalance in fat and causing allergy-like issues to appear and it gets blamed on the protein source. There's no way to know it's chicken when you're mixing all kinds of foreign chemicals and such into the mix. But the other answers explain fabulously how to avoid chicken


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My lab is actualy allergic to raw chicken. I give him turkey necks for bone and he does fine with them. You just have to try and see what works for your dog. Hope you figure it out


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, and the other thing I've heard also - it's not usually the actual chicken they are allergic to, but what the chickens are fed. So, if you could find/afford free rang chicken that's not fed any corn or grains or anything, that would probably fix the problem as well. =)


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

I disagree with the chicken is okay if its raw thing - I have a female with a SEVERE chicken allergy, so bad that she went into anaphylactic shock from chicken kibble. I will not try her on raw chicken, it is not worth the risk. I don't know if it is safe or not, but I am okay with never knowing. 

My female can eat all other poultry products just fine. she loves duck and turkey hearts are a staple here. If you can get turkey, feed that!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a dog that I adopted at 2 years old. They told me he's allergic to chicken and corn. 

The first time I started him on raw, he lost the fur along his legs and on his underbelly. He was completely bald and smooth. He was like this for a year until I got fed up with his condition and switched him back to the food he came with. Not the best but I knew for a fact that he did well on it so it was more of a trial thing to see if it was in fact a food allergy. His fur grew back slowly and the itching disappeared. 

I did a re-test with raw and found that he's allergic to raw chicken and raw beef.

I don't believe the whole thing about if a dog is allergic to chicken kibble they will always do fine on raw. Yes, many times it's fine but there are also plenty of cases that the allergies still persist with raw.

I switched him over not too long ago and started with turkey necks and he did great. You can find plenty of variety other than chicken.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

How bad is the "poultry allergy"? What are the symptoms? When MOST people refer to a food allergy they are referring to a food that produces symptoms like itching, ear infections, rash, or stool issues. If this is the case, I would try a SMALL amount of raw chicken. A LOT of people whose dogs are allergic to chicken-based kibble so just fine on the raw, natural proteins. If the symptoms are mild, I think it's worth a shot. Also, though they are both poultry, I wouldn't hesitate to try out turkey and duck as well because they ARE different proteins. 
However, if it is a true allergy with more severe symptoms there's no problem leaving chicken out altogether. Chicken gives my Boxer RANCID gas so most of her bone content is turkey. I also think turkey necks are just fine to start with if you'd like to leave chicken out. 


mheath0429 said:


> I disagree with the chicken is okay if its raw thing - I have a female with a SEVERE chicken allergy, so bad that she went into anaphylactic shock from chicken kibble.


^^A perfect example of when I wouldn't risk trying the raw protein just to see if it's ok. If your dogs allergic reaction is that severe, knowing isn't worth the risk and chicken i easy enough to omit from the diet. 

Not ALL dogs are ok with the raw meat while allergic to cooked, but more often than not their bodies readily accept the natural diet of raw meat, bones, and organs and food allergies are more persistent the further you remove the meat from its natural state. (ie. kibble)


----------



## danoodle (Dec 5, 2012)

He loses his hair, and is generally unhealthy. It might be kibble, but he got into raw chicken that I was supposed to cook for dinner and had the same reaction. Thank you so much for the info, I will look into other poultry!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Until a dog has had a free-range, pasture-raised chicken (or any other animal) I don't know if I would call them allergic just because factory-farmed chickens are fed arsenic and antiobitics and growth stimulators and then fed a diet of grain so it could be any of those factors coming through and causing a reaction. I would be really curious on how those animals who have bad reactions would do on the same animal fed the correct diet and lived the right lifestyle.


----------



## Mandy (Aug 30, 2012)

danoodle said:


> He loses his hair, and is generally unhealthy. It might be kibble, but he got into raw chicken that I was supposed to cook for dinner and had the same reaction. Thank you so much for the info, I will look into other poultry!


I don't know how true it is, but I read somewhere that it can take months for the effects of kibble to pass through a dogs body. So, if you were feeding a chicken based kibble at the same time as when he got into the raw chicken, it could've been the effects from kibble that you were seeing.

As far as the cooked chicken vs raw chicken debate goes, all I can do is speak from experience. On kibble my boy was eating grass, had almost constant loose stools, would vomit frequently, etc. I tried several different formulas and they all brought the same results. I had an allergy test done which showed chicken and turkey as allergens. Someone suggested trying raw to me under the assumption that cooked was different from raw so I did and he's been thriving since. No loose stools, no vomiting, he still eats grass, but at this point I think it's just a habit for him. Another great thing I love about feedig raw is that on kibble he'd get up to eat his breakfast every now and then, but nowhere near constantly. Since being on raw he has not refused a single meal. He's so happy to get real fresh meat and that makes me happy to see!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Depending on the toxin level in the dog from kibble, it can take months for all signs to go away. There's a detox period.


----------

